# Acoustic pickup system



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm getting a new Alvarez MD95. I'm shopping for a pickup system for it. What's the one to get. I'd like to use this guitar on stage and feedback could be an issue. I'm told the LRBaggs I beam is nice but fussy on stage. Your thoughts and experiences...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Baggs M1 is a great option


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

K&K mini transducers are glued to the bridge plate and are generaly considered the least invasive and most natural sounding reproduction. I have installed three sets and although they require care, it can be done at home. The pickup is quite hot and can be plugged into an amp without a preamp although the latter gives you additional tonal control. You can order from the factory for a reasonable price too.

http://www.kksound.com/puremini.html


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Baggs caint be beat.

CT.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I would need to know what the rest of your signal chain is, what style you play and your budget before giving my final answer....

My pickup system of choice is the K&K Pure Western Mini combined with a Fishman Rare Earth Humbucker routed through a Pendulum SPS-1. That's a lot of moola, but the results are as good as it gets, IMHO.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the K and K trinity system. Just left the studio where it was sounding great...


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Even though they sell the legendary Sunrise units, 12th Fret in TO recommends Baggs M1 Active for natural sound, so good enough for me. Internal preamp allows you to forego an external box though any brand of external amp/EQ box will help when going direct into the board. As close to feedback-proof as exists. Spend the extra money or curse the squealing speakers every time you up the Gain!


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I love the sound of my K&K Trinity on my Laskin. I also have K&K in a Heiden mandolin as well as my Avatar's '36 Epiphone Emperor. After nearly 40 years of playing guitar (I started before I was born) I finally heard a pick-up I thought was musical enough to install in my own guitars - that was the K&K.

Having said that, I would probably go with the Sunrise or the M1 active. if high volumes are a requirement. If you are playing with drums or amps on stage, you will likely run into feedback problems with the K&K or any other piezo style transducer.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

K&K in a few guitars, Schatten Design in a couple of others. Prefer the K&K. A covered soundhole works, as does a good preamp and DI.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd never heard of K&K, thank you folks. I'd like to know where Yamaha get their ART systems they put into their Compas series. The system sounds sweet and makes the guitar very percussive, if you like that kind of Tommy Emmanuel thing. I do.kksjur


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

My old Gibson that I bought recently came with a LR Baggs M1 and I quite like it, but a popular system to check out would be the Fishman Infinity Matrix system. It's a bit cheaper than the Baggs and very inconspicuous.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

zeebee said:


> K&K mini transducers are glued to the bridge plate and are generaly considered the least invasive and most natural sounding reproduction. I have installed three sets and although they require care, it can be done at home. The pickup is quite hot and can be plugged into an amp without a preamp although the latter gives you additional tonal control. You can order from the factory for a reasonable price too.
> 
> http://www.kksound.com/puremini.html


+1 for the K&K.

I put one in myself, not too difficult at all and very very good quality sound.


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

What are the thoughts on the AER AK15+ system? Unfortunately the German-English translation doesn't seem to be working on that product page today:

http://www.aer-amps.info/index.php?...acturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=197


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have not tried or heard the AER system, although I have a bias against undersaddle....

Here is a great site to listen to a variety of systems, and combination http://www.dougyoungguitar.com/pickuptests/

( 223 recordings, 75 separate tests of 50 pickups or combinations by 22 companies)


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

Ibeam is booomy !

M1 active very nice but be carefull not
to hit the pickup with your pick, you'll here it in the P.A. !!!
The dynamis are great.

Now i use the Element, great sound really punchy, a lot
of gain, good dynamics, really easy to use !!!!


----------

